# DTrace support from Firefox works in FreeBSD?



## overmind (Jun 12, 2012)

I've read /usr/local/share/DTraceToolkit/JavaScript/Readme and for me to be able to use DTrace for JavaScript I must compile Firefox with DTrace support. 

Is that possible?


----------

